# Which Effing way does a KMC 710 sl Kool Chain go on?



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I generally install my chains so that they wrap around the cog and chainring, in such a way that one complete loop/ellipse-looking thing is made. YMMV.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I run a link and a half that has the flat/curved sides like that and run the flat side away from the cog, curved side toward it.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

wv_bob said:


> I run a link and a half that has the flat/curved sides like that and run the flat side away from the cog, curved side toward it.


'Flat' side away from teeth, curved side towards teeth.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Bob... And Erik I guess...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

granted..I used to run those chains on my bmx bike back when I was just a whippersnapper..so I have experience with them..but even as a kid I realized there was only one logical way to run those chains 










This picture isn't mine..it is straight off of mtbr on the holy grain ss crank thread


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Chainless is all the rage now, I hear.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah that belt drive stuff is apparently the ****


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Thanx all you turd-goblins. 
+rep for all of you. 

Except erIk. He sux.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey ho, I saw that rep you left on my front porch for something about being a hipster or something. I was a turd-goblin before it was cool to be a turd-goblin.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I ran outta rep for sasquatch. I do owe you one because you contributed the picture. And we all know pictures make threads worthwile. 

And it wont let me rep erik again. 

So i guess i wasnt kidding earlier...


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

erik1245 said:


> Hey ho, I saw that rep you left on my front porch for something about being a hipster or something. I was a turd-goblin before it was cool to be a turd-goblin.


Of course you would have been, hipstard.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I lol'd at all the similar threads listed below with the word "effing" in the title.:lol:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> I ran outta rep for sasquatch.


You know what happens to people when they mess with sasquatch. I'm sure you've seen those commercials


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ...but even as a kid I realized there was only one logical way to run those chains ...


Hmm... If I run the flat side in towards the teeth, would my drivetrain be less susceptible to dropped chains?

Where's High Titan?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

maybe...if you currently have problems dropping the chain, try it.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Stevob said:


> maybe...if you currently have problems dropping the chain, try it.


I dont have probs withmy chain dropping... I was just pointing out that it's not quite as obvious as one might think.


----------

